# Network interface works very slow with realtek-re-kmod driver.



## SolomonKane (Dec 11, 2020)

Hi!

My system is FreeBSD 12.1.
Network card is RTL8111/8168/8411.

Network interface works very slow with realtek-re-kmod driver so i cant enter my samba share.
I checked connection with iperf3 and it says "received an unknown control message" right after the start.
But still i can ping this machine.

Network works ok with default driver.


----------



## rootbert (Dec 11, 2020)

why don't you use the default driver, what is the problem with it?


----------



## SolomonKane (Dec 11, 2020)

rootbert said:


> why don't you use the default driver, what is the problem with it?


i plan to use gigabit network later, and as i know default driver unstable at gigabit speed.


----------

